# Spam Call Blockers



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've got the free version from Verizon on my phone. It does a really good job. 

I just noticed a silenced call. When I pulled it up it was voicemail that said, "You did not identify yourself as human. Goodbye." Just the voicemail, no missed call and I didn't identify myself as human so they don't want to talk to me.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I've got the free version from Verizon on my phone. It does a really good job.
> 
> I just noticed a silenced call. When I pulled it up it was voicemail that said, "You did not identify yourself as human. Goodbye." Just the voicemail, no missed call and I didn't identify myself as human so they don't want to talk to me.


Really? That must be annoying.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A lot less annoying then constantly having my phone ring with spam calls. Now I don't know they're happening unless I pick my phone up and see a missed call.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> A lot less annoying then constantly having my phone ring with spam calls. Now I don't know they're happening unless I pick my phone up and see a missed call.


I guess so.. But still.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

But still what?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> But still what?


It's annoying..


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

If they're not in my contact list, I don't answer. If they leave the stupid car warranty voicemail or any other unwanted/unsolicited voicemail they get blocked. Same with unwanted/unsolicited texts. I don't have a spam call blocker like Robin's, but it does often alert me to spam calls.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> If they're not in my contact list, I don't answer. If they leave the stupid car warranty voicemail or any other unwanted/unsolicited voicemail they get blocked. Same with unwanted/unsolicited texts. I don't have a spam call blocker like Robin's, but it does often alert me to spam calls.


Wow.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

imnukensc said:


> If they're not in my contact list, I don't answer. If they leave the stupid car warranty voicemail or any other unwanted/unsolicited voicemail they get blocked. Same with unwanted/unsolicited texts. I don't have a spam call blocker like Robin's, but it does often alert me to spam calls.


Ooh ooh, I'm getting the VM now that is offering to refinance my college loans. I've had the coming to arrest me ones. Going to freeze my SS. 

Thank goodness I'm not so old I'd fall for this stuff.


----------

